# Dull....Dull....Boring....No.....



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes - it's one of these threads again.... just to add to the growing number.... but hell......

Even if I was I would not admit to it..... and NO I wouldn't like to.....

:evil: [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Whats boring your day at work?

I can arrange a stripper to come buy and give you a one on one (no touching though), for sure this will brighten up your day


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What's up Saint?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I wouldn't either [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We had some sleet in my neighbourhood today.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I spent most of the day painting a window frame and some skirting boards......now that was boring............second coat tomorrow, can't wait to get started!!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I spent most of the day painting a window frame and some skirting boards......now that was boring............second coat tomorrow, can't wait to get started!!!!


But did you watch it dry?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I spent most of the day painting a window frame and some skirting boards......now that was boring............second coat tomorrow, can't wait to get started!!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I'm watching it right now, it's still not dry!!!! Bl**dy gloss paint!!!!
  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just make sure you *don't* use the 'finger' test to see if it's dry...

I won't touch the paint next time, I won't touch the paint next time....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, what's this thread really about? :?

Saint, you always catch me out when you do threads like this . But then I am blonde and from Essex  :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

But that's the fun...... I know what this thread is about ..... some might... some might not.... I ain't too worried about that.
What is funny is the fact some people have posted replies 

I could tell you.... but then again.... maybe not. I've had my wee rant and am sure I will rant some more.

Regards

Grumpy Old Man


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Heheh OK, guess I will have to spend more time on this forum to read every single thread .

A grumpy old man you certainly are  :-*


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Is saint trying to write a poem?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Is saint trying to write a poem?


No. He really is just a Grumpy Old Man. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BreTT said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Is saint trying to write a poem?
> ...


Most of the men on this forum are grumpy! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Not all of them are old though... [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


And this old man ain't as old as you....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


But you are more grumpy. :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Agreed


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Seconded


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


And....who asked you anyway..... infact...... who let you back in the country?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


immigration - duh!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I could expand on the thread topic - but that would make it a little too obvious....

but hell things just get worse


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


It's the 'one' country that will be letting the 'one' person in that worries me! :wink: :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

.....feck me..... lonely and persistant......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> .....feck me..... lonely and persistant......


He can go visit John... :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > .....feck me..... lonely and persistant......
> ...


lol


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Group buy, we could chip in for a one way ticket to the Isle of Wight [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Must be out to get the record of as many knobbish posts as is humanly possible....

BTW no it ain't me :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Must be out to get the record of as many knobbish posts as is humanly possible....
> 
> BTW no it ain't me :wink:


Sez who? :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sez me


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Sez me


That's good enough for me, big man!


----------

